# 81 dasher wagon rear shocks



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

Has anyone here ever replaced them if so what parts did you use cant seem to find anything for them guy at the parts store even looked through the book and couldn't find something they could get I'd like minimum or no modifications to it if possible but can do some if needed


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I have an 80 wagon and yes, I did replace them. I'll check when I get home.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

vwsportruck said:


> I have an 80 wagon and yes, I did replace them. I'll check when I get home.
> 
> -=Mark
> '80 Dasher Wagon
> ...


Thanks would be nice to have a part number lol i took it on a trade and thought it would be a fun thing to get fixed up since its in good shape for a 40 year old Michigan car but I've since learned parts are a pain to find


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I still had one of the old shocks in the garage, so I was able to get a part number for you. It reads as follows:

4H
103902 85910
BOGE
331 513 031 E
VW 051 A

I presently have Bilsteins that I picked up from John's Car Corner in VT.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

